# Hello from the South of France



## sims (Jul 4, 2013)

sorry for my English


hello to all


simon a modeler of France, living near Nimes. 
Dad of two boys 
former firefighter paris

My main interest in the Second World War the Soviet aviation and other favorite. My scale 1/48 1/32.



@ mic


sims


----------



## Marcel (Jul 4, 2013)

Welcome, but I must admit I have troubles understanding what you're writing here. Doesn't matter, your English will improve in time.


----------



## Hotntot (Jul 4, 2013)

Bonjour sims. Il y a beaucoup de connaissance ici et appréciez votre temps ici sur ce site sympathique.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 4, 2013)

Welcome aboard Sims!


----------



## mikewint (Jul 4, 2013)

Bienvenue dans le sud des États-Unis. Voyagé à travers le sud de la France il ya plusieurs années. Il était vraiment très beau et les gens étaient très gentils et serviables. Passé trois semaines sur l'Ile du Levant un petit coin de paradis pour dire le moins


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 4, 2013)

Welcome to our humble home away from home...


----------



## Airframes (Jul 4, 2013)

Welcome from England.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 4, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## Readie (Jul 4, 2013)

Bonjour Sims.
Good to hear from you
John


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 4, 2013)

Bonjour Sims....
Welcome to the family!
Looking forward to see your work!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 4, 2013)

Welcome! Your English seems fine, certainly better than my French.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 5, 2013)

Bonjour et bienvenue Sims.

From the land down under, glad to have you join us and look forward to seeing some of your builds.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 5, 2013)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 5, 2013)

Welcome aboard mate!


----------



## sims (Jul 6, 2013)

thanks for your messages

@mic


sims


----------



## N4521U (Jul 6, 2013)

Welcome.
I know only one word in French...... wii


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 6, 2013)

Bone-jur from North Carolina!


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 6, 2013)

Don't mind, Meat. He apparently is saying he has a deep tissue injury.

Welcome.


----------



## l'Omnivore Sobriquet (Jul 9, 2013)

Salut à toi.

I've been admiring these people engaged in the 1/48th scale for a loooong time. I myself only built models for a short time, 1/72th, although my passion for aviation started earlier and lasts, much later to this day.
It is a lot of fun just handling these objects while working on them, and it gives a unique insight on how and why they where designed and built.

Only made 1 and only 1/48th scale model then, that Monogram P-47 Razorback and its Cheyenne paintwork, bought at a demanding price.
Aah.


----------

